

Ask HN: How do market place startups collect payments? - keeptrying

All marketplaces like (eg: Vayable) collect payments from one party and then send that payment to a third party after taking a cut. I've seen that most payment systems (including Paypal, Amazon, Google, Stripe) do not allow these kind of transactions per their terms of service.<p>These are known in the industry as Third Party Payment Aggregators (ie like Amazon, Paypal themselves) and its very hard if not impossible to get a payment service to take you on if your doing this kind of a business.<p>How do these startups get around this?
======
LeBlanc
WePay built its API specifically to solve this problem:
<https://stage.wepay.com/developer/usecases/marketplace>

We allow easy account creation for your users, and you can charge your own
fees on each transaction you facilitate.

I'm one of the API developers at WePay, so if you have any questions, I'd be
happy to help.

~~~
dgunn
Do you guys have plans to allow styling the payment iframe? This is one
advantage of the poundpay system that I really liked but as already stated,
they're turning users away at the moment.

This may seem trivial, but, to me, the whole point of offering the iframe
solution is to allow users the ability to never leave my website during the
payment task-flow. But loading an iframe without my branding/styling removes a
lot of the benefit.

~~~
LeBlanc
Yes, we do plan to allow style customization for the iframe content fairly
soon. What kind of styling would you want to apply to the iframe content?

~~~
dgunn
Basically everything to make it look as much like our site as possible.

For example, we have a textured background, so to begin with it would be nice
if the iframe background was transparent by default. We have taken care of
this, but we had to write a script to set it to transparent after it is
generated by your script because your script gives it a white background by
default.

We have styles applied to all input fields, we don’t use pure black text but
instead a slightly off-black that has better contrast with our background
color, we even use a web font from google. So as you can imagine, the frame
looks pretty foreign on our page.

We would be more than willing to serve the sheet from our servers. Maybe we
could provide you with a url and you could just add it to a link tag in the
head of the page you serve.

We’re about to wrap up our wepay integration now, we’d be happy to be in a
test group for something like this. I’m dave [at] soupnextdoor.com if you want
a guinea pig.

[edit: clarification where needed]

------
pg
<http://poundpay.com>

~~~
keeptrying
They are turning away customers because of the same reason I put above.

------
ig1
You can use Paypal, but you need to use Paypal Adaptive Payments for it rather
than a regular paypal account.

~~~
keeptrying
This requires the payer to create a paypal account which is a real problem.

~~~
ig1
I don't think they have to. Fiverr uses Paypal Adaptive Payments and I've
bought stuff on there without using a Paypal account.

I use Paypal to charge my own customers (not using adaptive payments) and I
had to upgrade my account to a business account before I could let customers
pay without having to have a Paypal account. I'm guessing something similar
applies to Adaptive Payments.

~~~
keeptrying
This is actually great information. Thanks a lot!

